# If you can't beat'em, join'em.



## Space Lynx (Feb 25, 2018)

So since I can't find a GPU for the life of me for gaming, I was wondering what is the best CPU's to buy to mine Monero coin, I have about 8k in savings, I am willing to risk up to 2k investing in hardware. I only want to mine Monero coin, it is the only future for crypto imo.

Please advise. My electricity is free here in Ireland at school.


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 25, 2018)

Pretty much ThreadRipper is what I hear.  More cores the better.

Be aware Monero and anon coins are likely to take a regulatory dump, and soon.  Whether they survive that is a betting mans game.


----------



## Space Lynx (Feb 25, 2018)

R-T-B said:


> Pretty much ThreadRipper is what I hear.  More cores the better.
> 
> Be aware Monero and anon coins are likely to take a regulatory dump, and soon.  Whether they survive that is a betting mans game.



I believe in Monero for the long term. As long as Crypto stays tied to Fiat currency its useless. Monero and full ANON is the only future, if one wants to truly break away from governments and the big banks. That is the only value of cryptocurrency to me, and so I am placing my bets on Monero.


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 25, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> I believe in Monero for the long term. As long as Crypto stays tied to Fiat currency its useless. Monero and full ANON is the only future, if one wants to truly break away from governments and the big banks. That is the only value of cryptocurrency to me, and so I am placing my bets on Monero.



As I said, it's a betting mans game.  As long as you are aware of the bet you are making, go for it!


----------



## Space Lynx (Feb 25, 2018)

R-T-B said:


> As I said, it's a betting mans game.  As long as you are aware of the bet you are making, go for it!



I'm willing to risk losing out on a 2k investment yes. That is why I am not willing to risk anymore than that, no worries mate


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 25, 2018)

Ask @cdawall in the Mining Bios repository or confessions of a miner


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 25, 2018)

FWIW I have a low end Ryzen (a R3 1200 quad) and it's going to pay for itself within a year mining monero.  I imagine more cores will help that quite a bit, provided cost isn't too much higher for those cores!  Have fun!



eidairaman1 said:


> Ask @cdawall in the Mining Bios repository or confessions of a miner



CPU-mining is a different beast, which neither of those really cover.  Cdawall would be a good guy to ask though I imagine.


----------



## Space Lynx (Feb 26, 2018)

What is the most profitable coin to mine with Nvidia high end GPU's at the moment?  @trog100


----------



## trog100 (Feb 26, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> What is the most profitable coin to mine with Nvidia high end GPU's at the moment?  @trog100



they are all pretty crap at the moment.. i am still mining eth.. 10 x 1070 cards are giving me around 20 dollars per day.. 

i am hoping things will improve when things start going up again.. i am still assuming they will.. he he

trog


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 26, 2018)

R-T-B said:


> FWIW I have a low end Ryzen (a R3 1200 quad) and it's going to pay for itself within a year mining monero.  I imagine more cores will help that quite a bit, provided cost isn't too much higher for those cores!  Have fun!
> 
> 
> 
> CPU-mining is a different beast, which neither of those really cover.  Cdawall would be a good guy to ask though I imagine.



He tools with alot of hardware, the other would be buildzoid


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 26, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> He tools with alot of hardware, the other would be buildzoid



He isn't the only one:






He does know more about AMD I would picture, though...

That said, all this bios hacking is irrelevant really because we're talking CPUs.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 26, 2018)

R-T-B said:


> He isn't the only one:
> 
> View attachment 97697
> 
> ...



I know him personally is why I bring him in.


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 26, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> I know him personally is why I bring him in.



Hey, not a pissing contest by any means.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 26, 2018)

R-T-B said:


> Hey, not a pissing contest by any means.


Lol no worries dude


----------



## cdawall (Feb 26, 2018)

Find a Xeon Phi of the current generation and run one of those if you want the "best" cpu

https://sites.google.com/site/lukxmrminer/

If you want something useful for other things an AMD threadripper is best.


----------



## Vayra86 (Feb 26, 2018)

Can't find a GPU... can lose a 2k investment. Something's off...


----------



## Space Lynx (Feb 26, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> Can't find a GPU... can lose a 2k investment. Something's off...



Because I am not willing to pay more than MSRP for the items I own long term I am not allowed to invest in something I think might take off? Guess I should have applied to wall street instead of talking on these forums, dang.


----------



## trog100 (Feb 26, 2018)

lynx29 said:


> Because I am not willing to pay more than MSRP for the items I own long term I am not allowed to invest in something I think might take off? Guess I should have applied to wall street instead of talking on these forums, dang.



why not just buy some coin and sit on it.. if it does go up you will make more that way than mining it..

trog


----------



## silkstone (Feb 26, 2018)

If you want a GPU anyway, rather than new CPU, then get a couple of 1080Ti's of some 1070's. Mine on Miningpoolhub.com and have what you mine converted to XMR.


----------



## Space Lynx (Feb 26, 2018)

silkstone said:


> If you want a GPU anyway, rather than new CPU, then get a couple of 1080Ti's of some 1070's. Mine on Miningpoolhub.com and have what you mine converted to XMR.



I got lucky, a $849 EVGA 1080 ti 2 fan version just came in stock in amazon, i got it right before it sold out. my credit card has 5% cash back as well, so i am only paying about $110 over what I would have paid this time last year, got lucky as heck.  also if gtx 2080 comes out in next 90 days i can use EVGA step up program ^^


----------

